# [FreeBSD 9] Unplugging mouse disable laptop keyboard



## Nesousx (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I totally new to FreeBSD and I really like it so far. However I have a few problem, one of them being *my laptop keyboard is disabled when i unplug the USB mouse*. As soon as I replug the mouse, keyboard works fine. If I boot the laptop without the USB mouse then the keyboard works fine.

In the xorg.conf file I tried to replace "kdb" with "keyboard" in the keyboard device section, but it didn't help. 
NB: mulitple edited mouse configs are test in order to configure the Thinkpad scroll with trackpoint (still no success, but that's another problem I'll deal with later).

Running, FreeBSD9 Beta1.I'm using a Thinkpad X301, and here is a copy of my /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "keyboard"
    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option "XkbLayout" "ca(multi)"
    Option "XkbVariant" ""
EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier  "Mouse0"
#	Driver      "mouse"
#	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
#	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
#EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"
#  Identifier "Mouse0"
#  Driver      "mouse"
#  Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"
#  Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
#  Option      "EmulateWheel" "true"
#  Option      "EmulateWheelButton" "2"
#  Option      "YAxisMapping" "4 5"
#  Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/psm0"
        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
        Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "80"
        Option      "EmulateWheel" "on"
        Option      "EmulateWheelButton" "2"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
        Option      "Buttons" "3"
        Option      "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

If you need any additional information, please let me know.


----------



## Nesousx (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,
I am not bumping this thread at all but I was wondering if I my post was poorly written, or missing too many informations, or if my question is really tricky.

I also want to complete the first post by saying that my rc.conf contains dbus and hald, and that I have STFW, and RTFM. 
Regards.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 14, 2011)

You could try the current@freebsd.org mailing list.


----------



## Nesousx (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks, I will do it.


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2011)

It could just be that no one else has seen or experienced the problem you are describing. Sometimes that happens. 

Question: do you have the same problem outside of Xorg? In the console, if you don't start Xorg at all?


----------

